# [WIFI TETHERING][HP Touchpad] For Droid Charge



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

Visit my XDA developers post to get your droid charge and HP Touchpad working with wifi tethering

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17222490&postcount=1

Follow me on Twitter 
@Danalo1979


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

Got wifi tethering to work with network bluray players, ps3, other android phones, hp touchpad, ipad, xoom, samsung tab, computers etc... Im getting 25Mbps down and 7Mbps up!!!!


----------

